# Jackpot jackpot jackpot!



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I just lucked up on a set of 2012 LTZ rims. Picked them up for $300! I have an ls I am not lowering it. What tire size you guys recommend?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Man, how did you get that lucky! Did you buy them from a website?!


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

No, craigslist 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> I just lucked up on a set of 2012 LTZ rims. Picked them up for $300! I have an ls I am not lowering it. What tire size you guys recommend?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Congrats... always nice to hear of someone getting an excellent (beyond in your case) deal, especially on Cruze parts! As for the tire size... that is entirely up to what you're going to want. Smooth ride, gas economy (which will drop with these larger rims & tires), but if you are simply going for looks. Go with a low profile fuel miser type tire... you can go as low as 215 & as high as 235 & price is obviously a factor too.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Smooth ride and gas are priority since I travel 120 miles a day.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

These are the 18" wheels, right? How wide are they?


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

18x7.5

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Use the OEM 225/45-18 size. Then your speedometer and odometer will be spot-on. 

TireRack has the Michelin Primacy MXM4 on sale right now for $151 each, and a $70 rebate, for $534 before shipping. The Primacy MXM4 is a tire I've been looking to get, since it apparently does everything well.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Well the guy I purchased rims from actually traded the tires in towards some 16 inch rims. The story is a 78 year old man bought a 2012 cruze ltz. He didn't like the ride so he wanted different tire size. 3500 miles on car. He goes to discount tire who sell him 16 inch rims and tires for his 4 michelins and $1000. He then has his son store the rims in his garage since the father lives in condo. He just wants the rims gone so they say give us $300. Now today I get a call from the Father he says the tires are mine if I want them. Discount tire will sell them to me for the same $60 a piece they bought them from him for. On my way to have my TPMS switched from my steelies to the LTZ rims and have them put on them michelins!!!!! My Karma is going strong right now. The best part about it is the 78 year old father feels chevy did him wrong selling him a according to him "$32,000 car with terrible ride quality". I tried to explain to him that the 18's and the suspension of the LTZ to my understanding is more sporty ride than luxury. He told me good luck with those 18's!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> Well the guy I purchased rims from actually traded the tires in towards some 16 inch rims. The story is a 78 year old man bought a 2012 cruze ltz. He didn't like the ride so he wanted different tire size. 3500 miles on car. He goes to discount tire who sell him 16 inch rims and tires for his 4 michelins and $1000. He then has his son store the rims in his garage since the father lives in condo. He just wants the rims gone so they say give us $300. Now today I get a call from the Father he says the tires are mine if I want them. Discount tire will sell them to me for the same $60 a piece they bought them from him for. On my way to have my TPMS switched from my steelies to the LTZ rims and have them put on them michelins!!!!! My Karma is going strong right now. The best part about it is the 78 year old father feels chevy did him wrong selling him a according to him "$32,000 car with terrible ride quality". I tried to explain to him that the 18's and the suspension of the LTZ to my understanding is more sporty ride than luxury. He told me good luck with those 18's!


**** you are one lucky SOB! Enjoy those! How's the condition on them? Let gets some pics when you get them on!!


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Will do. I am sitting outside discount tire right now. They just pulled her in. I will post pic when she comes out. I will he heading to a shop to get a quote on having them polished when I finish here.
Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Here she is now let's hope I can get them polished soon......



Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

They look beautiful. Jealousy level achieved!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Lol I still am jealous of all with LT and LTZ

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Nice score man! They look good.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Yep, your car looks almost like mine !


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Poje said:


> Yep, your car looks almost like mine !



Nice man, your car looks killer! Not after the rims are polished! :1poke:


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

mabzmuzik said:


> Nice man, your car looks killer! Not after the rims are polished! :1poke:


Hehe !

I want to keep the stock look of the RS package, i like it.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Poje said:


> Hehe !
> 
> I want to keep the stock look of the RS package, i like it.


Yeah, I tried to trade mine in for that exact model. Just didn't work out. All I have left to add is a tune and stereo system. Still on the fence about tint. Since I do some amateur Storm Chasing around Northern illinois, I need visibility.


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> Here she is now let's hope I can get them polished soon......
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Looks really nice man! Maybe I should start checking out craigs list from time to time. Which tires did you go with? So you want to polish these wheels to look like the finish on the ECO rims? Also have you noticed any huge difference or issues by adding these wheels yet?


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

I actually ended up getting the stock Michelin pilot mx4 that came off of the rims, its like a night and day difference in handeling and also the ride feels better, feels like a whole new car. Craigslist every now and then you find a great deal. The problem is you have to deal with some BS and fake ads.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> I actually ended up getting the stock Michelin pilot mx4 that came off of the rims, its like a night and day difference in handeling and also the ride feels better, feels like a whole new car.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Nice, did you have to re-calibrate the speedometer and stuff like that due to the tire size/rim weight differences? What do you plan on doing during the winter months? Are you going to get some regular 16in wheels for the winter?


----------



## mabzmuzik (Jul 19, 2012)

Everything looked good as far as the speed when i passed the radar on the highway everything matched. I still have my original steelies that only have 3600 miles on them


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mabzmuzik said:


> Everything looked good as far as the speed when i passed the radar on the highway everything matched. I still have my original steelies that only have 3600 miles on them


Oh okay cool!


----------

